# 10 Point 10/26



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well there really isn't much to the story... I wish I could make it more exciting lol This guy showed up about an hour before dark by himself just strolling through a bottom funnel where I had just hung a stand the day before. The area looked good, lots of fresh rubs and heavy trails I just didn't expect this guy to show up and give me an easy 10 yard shot. Wow could I smell his glands well before I got to him, He was getting ready for next week when all heck breaks loose!

He has 10 points, 1 of them is kinda hard to see in the picture, its hidden behind a tine on the left side. He dressed out at 175lbs


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

nice job great buck


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice deer!!


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats a good deer.Good job.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice deer!!!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats Austin! You make it sound so easy. I'm still waiting on a decent buck.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations! That is a fine looking buck!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I put my time in though, From when I stop tournament fishing in late august till after muzzleloader I'm always in the woods either scouting or hunting. The next few weeks coming up are prime time for a buck. Good Luck Bill!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Good job man, =and a nice buck also!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thats a great looking buck! Congrats! How long were you in the stand this evening? Also, did you happen to see any other deer or was he the only one you saw?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I got in my stand around 4:30, he showed up around 6:15. I saw a small 6 point maybe 20 minutes before I saw him


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sweet deer austin. way to go


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Austin
Nice Job! 
However I bet you forgot a few things. Like when you first saw him that your heart added a few extra beats. Or when your brain starting thinking, how am I going to pull this off. Or when your knees got that little bit of shakin'. Or that feeling after you know you hit him good. Or that feeling when you know the deal is done and YOUR buck is down. Or how about all your buddy's congratulating you. THATS the exciting part you forgot the tell us about.
CONGRATES!
Gets me excited....let me grab my Bow...I'm outta here.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

nice deer! gota be a good feeling getting such a nice buck this early in the season.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice deer congrats


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for all the nice words guys... so hows the rut going for everyone?


----------

